# "Teen" dies after shooting himself while taking "selfie" with gun that he "found"...



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

*"Teen" dies after shooting himself while taking "selfie" with gun that he "found"...*

Teenager dies after accidentally shooting himself while taking selfies with a loaded gun - Mirror Online

Seems that young "Deleon Alonso Smith, 19, died of a single gunshot wound to the throat after accidentally pulling the trigger while posing with his cousin. Smith's cousin told police the pair had found the weapon earlier that day."

Rest in Peace Deleon, Rest in Peace...

Slippy's advice to the youngsters, do not take a "selfie" with a loaded, newly "found" (stolen) firearm then pull the trigger while the firearm is aimed at your head.

Please follow Firearm Safety Rules at all times;

RULE 1
ALL GUNS ARE ALWAYS LOADED
The only exception to this occurs when one has a weapon in his hands and he has personally unloaded it for checking. As soon as he puts it down, Rule 1 applies again.

RULE 2
NEVER LET THE MUZZLE COVER ANYTHING YOU ARE NOT PREPARED TO DESTROY
You may not wish to destroy it, but you must be clear in your mind that you are quite ready to if you let that muzzle cover the target. To allow a firearm to point at another human being is a deadly threat, and should always be treated as such.

RULE 3
KEEP YOUR FINGER OFF THE TRIGGER TIL YOUR SIGHTS ARE ON THE TARGET
This we call the Golden Rule because its violation is responsible for about 80 percent of the firearms disasters we read about.

RULE 4
BE SURE OF YOUR TARGET
You never shoot at anything until you have positively identified it. You never fire at a shadow, or a sound, or a suspected presence. You shoot only when you know absolutely what you are shooting at and what is beyond it.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Dumbassity and firearms do not mix.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

This is Nature's way of refining and cleansing defects, out of society. Needs to happen before they breed, though.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I find this sad, I have a 19 yr. old daughter, she has been through firearm training courses. If this person would have had even the minimal amount of training as in Slippy's post, this young adults parents would not be crying their eyes out now. Can you imagine his buddy almost see his friend blow his brains out! They talk all about how guns are bad, but all the see on TV is the glorification of violence and none of the real world aftermath. jmo.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Tragic how nature scrubs the gene pool clean.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> I find this sad, I have a 19 yr. old daughter, she has been through firearm training courses. If this person would have had even the minimal amount of training as in Slippy's post, this young adults parents would not be crying their eyes out now. Can you imagine his buddy almost see his friend blow his brains out! They talk all about how guns are bad, but all the see on TV is the glorification of violence and none of the real world aftermath. jmo.


I am with you 1skrewloose. This is sad. Those making smart ass comments, you haven't done something stupid when you were a teenager? I know I have done plenty of stuff that I could have been killed over when I was young. That just shows you to start your kids young on firearms training among other things.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> ...That just shows you to start your kids young on firearms training among other things.


Good point MtlGen,

Teaching youngsters about firearm safety is extremely important even if your family does not own guns. Make sure they understand what to do in case they find themselves in a situation where somebody "finds" a gun and starts to play with it. "Negligent Discharges" are not "Accidents". Keep your finger off the trigger and don't play with a firearm. Follow the safety rules and accidents won't happen.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I did lots of stupid stuff when I was a teenager. None of it involved pointing guns at myself. 

You can't fix stupid, but sometimes stupid fixes itself. It was probably better this way, better than them shooting someone else.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Also at 19 you should know better.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> I did lots of stupid stuff when I was a teenager. None of it involved pointing guns at myself.
> 
> You can't fix stupid, but sometimes stupid fixes itself. It was probably better this way, better than them shooting someone else.


"It was better this way" Yeah, a dumbass kid lost his life. That was better. If it was your kid or grandkid you wouldn't saying this.


----------



## Robb_b (Aug 3, 2015)

Way to win a Darwin Award dumbass.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Strange how the world sees the US as a culture based on guns and gun ownership and a 19 year old is obviously not trained in the basics of the basics. 

I did my fair share of stupid things that a single mistake could of cost me my life. Raging testosterone and lack of emotional intelligence are a cruel prank of nature. 

People, anti pro or on the fence - get the basic firearm training that instructs you on safe handling and proving a firearm is safe. 

In Canada we 2 acronyms: ACTS & PROVE

A always point the gun inthe safest direction 
C control the muzzle at all times
T keep your finger clear of the trigger and trigger gaurd
S prove the gun is safe - 

P point the gun in the safest directon
R remove all cartridges and mags 
O observe the chamber
V erify the feed path
E endure the gun is unloaded and empty

Learn the basics. Firearms are a danger in untrained hands. A couple of hours can and does and will save lives and prevent tragic mistakes. 

As always, respect life, respect the firearm, shoot safe and have fun.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> "It was better this way" Yeah, a dumbass kid lost his life. That was better. If it was your kid or grandkid you wouldn't saying this.


You wouldn't be saying that if this 19 year old man used the gun he "found" to shoot your kids.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

How many are killed texting while driving? I know of one incident, a girl, day after HS graduation, hit tree at 100 mph.
People get killed every day from accidents, self caused and victims of others.
Tragic, but it is the way of life.
Yes, being a teen jerk can get you killed, i survived by the skin of my teeth.
As a young adult, walked away from two airplane crashes.
The odds are in your favor of surviving.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Maybe I should embrace the "all human life is sacred" school of thought ....... but I just can't do it. Good riddance to stupidity and poor decision making ability that would have most likely clouded up the gene pool even further.

Yes MaterielGeneral, we all did stupid things as a child/teen/young adult. But there are levels of "stupidity of action" that people with properly functioning brains, IMO, just don't leap to. Pointing a loaded, chambered weapon at yourself, let alone your own head, especially when you don't know crap all about firearms, is one of those.

Unless you are actually retarded in some fashion, EVERYONE knows that firearms go "BANG!" and can easily kill. Our news is FILLED with those stories daily. Hell, there is an entire industry out there designed to make guns "evil" and claim that they murder thousands on their own every year for goodness sake. If after all of this, you still decide that it's a good/acceptable idea to "play with a firearm", let alone point it at yourself, you're BEGGING the Darwinian aspects of nature to make you an example for the rest of us.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Teenager dies after accidentally shooting himself while taking selfies with a loaded gun - Mirror Online
> 
> Seems that young "Deleon Alonso Smith, 19, died of a single gunshot wound to the throat after accidentally pulling the trigger while posing with his cousin. Smith's cousin told police the pair had found the weapon earlier that day."
> 
> ...


I learned all those when I was 5 or 6.

Dad also added #5 YOU WILL GET WOOP A$$ IF YOU TOUCH ANY GUNS

A couple years later Dad got me my first BB gun...........


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I just have to add that this punk has fathered two bastard chillen. I guess one could debate that if Deleon was predetermined to win a Darwin Award, why couldn't he have done it prior to impregnating Vonquiqui and Tyquanda. Next thing you know the media will say that Deleon was going to start college next week instead he was cut down in the prime of his innocent youth. 

(Good Lord, PLEASE save this once great Republic)


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> I learned all those when I was 5 or 6.
> 
> Dad also added #5 YOU WILL GET WOOP A$$ IF YOU TOUCH ANY GUNS
> 
> A couple years later Dad got me my first BB gun...........


My Dad must know your Dad because he had the same rule.

I feel the same way the kids need to understand what a firearm is and how to practice safe firearms handling.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Pointless loss of life at his age I was already in the Marines. We still did some strange stuff but pointing firearms at our selves wasn't it.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

It was the guns fault I guess......what a dip shat.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> You wouldn't be saying that if this 19 year old man used the gun he "found" to shoot your kids.


That would be two totally different situations that would get handled in different manners.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I just have to add that this punk has fathered two bastard chillen. I guess one could debate that if Deleon was predetermined to win a Darwin Award, why couldn't he have done it prior to impregnating Vonquiqui and Tyquanda. Next thing you know the media will say that Deleon was going to start college next week instead he was cut down in the prime of his innocent youth.
> 
> (Good Lord, PLEASE save this once great Republic)


 According to the photo I just saw of the young man, he was well on his way to becoming a human inkwell with all the "Tats" and the gangbanger attire. You play stupid games, you win stupid prizes.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I gave up on the link because the Mirror wanted me to take a quiz to proceed to the article.
Is it worth it? Should I go back and take their quiz?
Is there a picture of the fool?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I read an article recently that says Russia's public safety ministry had to start a campaign urging people not to do stupid things while taking selfies (like on train tracks, on high buildings, with wild animals and with firearms). Sad to see our populace is just as stupid.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I gave up on the link because the Mirror wanted me to take a quiz to proceed to the article.
> Is it worth it? Should I go back and take their quiz?
> Is there a picture of the fool?


Just another misguided urban ute. A young man who appeared to be, as shootbrownelk said, a gangbanger type, who already procreated a couple times.


----------



## sniffyrockroot (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh darn, he managed to spawn twice before offing himself. A pity.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

He clearly made plenty of bad decisions and wrong choices; the attempted selfie was just the final one.

Question is, how do we as a society reach out to these people and bring them back? Is this even possible in today's politically correct BS of declaring there is no right and wrong and that responsibility is nothing more than an antiquated word? After all, as the stupid saying goes, _it's all good._ That is a lie. It isn't all good. There is a difference between right and wrong, and responsibilities come with rights.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Another reason warning labels need to be removed from everything.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

That adds a whole new meaning to selfie. What's the thought process there, is there a thought process there? We have met the enemy and he is us. If this story is to serve as an example, then what example does it serve? that we truly are our own worst enemies?


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I do not understand all of these "found" firearms. This drives me mad. I found a 10 dollar bill one time but never a firearm. The 5 or 6 times deported illegal that shot the woman in California "found" that firearm. If you kick in my front door and take my TV sure you "found" it in my house but that doesn't make it any less stolen when you pick it up.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I gave up on the link because the Mirror wanted me to take a quiz to proceed to the article.
> Is it worth it? Should I go back and take their quiz?
> Is there a picture of the fool?


No do not go back and take the quiz just to see the pic of DeLeon aka Einstein. He is typical skinny hoodrat with flat brimmed hat on sideways and doorag under hat.

PS I wonder why you had to take a quiz, for me the article just came up when I clicked on the link from Drudge I think. Anyway, no reason to see this idiot again.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> He clearly made plenty of bad decisions and wrong choices; the attempted selfie was just the final one.
> 
> Question is, how do we as a society reach out to these people and bring them back? Is this even possible in today's politically correct BS of declaring there is no right and wrong and that responsibility is nothing more than an antiquated word? After all, as the stupid saying goes, _it's all good._ That is a lie. It isn't all good. There is a difference between right and wrong, and responsibilities come with rights.


There is no way to reach these thugs and bring them back. We have multiple generations that are brainwashed and good means evil and evil means good to them. They are lost.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

SecretPrepper said:


> I do not understand all of these "found" firearms. This drives me mad. I found a 10 dollar bill one time but never a firearm. The 5 or 6 times deported illegal that shot the woman in California "found" that firearm. If you kick in my front door and take my TV sure you "found" it in my house but that doesn't make it any less stolen when you pick it up.


I found a pistol once. True story, just on the outskirt of my village limits I saw a handgun on the side of the road. I didn't touch it, just called 911 and waited for a deputy to show up and claim it.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

At 19 this what I did...But I was on the "Giving" end of an m-60, not the "Receiving" end.
0.0 care for this waste of life. Good riddance. The more of his kind that follow him the better...


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Great more gun control laws instead of what we need . Sterilation of dumb asses.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Are they getting ready to sue the people that had the firearm registered to?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sad in many way. He will never get another chance. Up side thinned the gene pool a bit.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Trying to save these hood rats is a waste of time.
Better they be gone before they move up to killing others, black or white.
Good riddance regardless of who's kid it is, do they actually have parents or just sperm and birth donners?
Look at Michael Brown's mother, had nothing to with him until she could get on the gravy train from his death.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Darwin Award Winner....


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't think our youth are taught to "THINK" for themselves anymore. If there is no 
"warning tag" on it, it must be ok to point it at yourself and pull the trigger. Might 
also explain why so many of our youth seem to believe Bernie is so great.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

If the news reports are to be believed...the one of the most dangerous acts one can engage in with a firearm
is CLEANING IT!

Witness how many Accidental Discharges take place...interesting how many result in the bullet killing some
innocent who happened to be nearby. 

Makes you wonder how many firearms rules are broken during acts of "Cleaning". What a convenient excuse
for an idiot to claim! 

Grim


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I just have to add that this punk has fathered two bastard chillen. I guess one could debate that if Deleon was predetermined to win a Darwin Award, why couldn't he have done it prior to impregnating Vonquiqui and Tyquanda. Next thing you know the media will say that Deleon was going to start college next week instead he was cut down in the prime of his innocent youth.
> 
> (Good Lord, PLEASE save this once great Republic)


Here is the true story...

First, Deleon is a piece of crap wannabe thug who is trying to market himself as some badass on Facebook.

Second, the gun was acquired by Deleon.... Not found on the street like they want us to believe.

Now, for all of you that are harping about training and gun safety and all that good stuff. Deleon cannot and will not be privy to that. How is this piece of human excrement going to have firearms training when he can't even own a firearm in the first place because of his criminal record?


----------

